# Elbow and Knee Pads



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Which Elbow and Knee Pads do you all recommend?

I ride rocky down hill trails and want to be protected with a hard outer shell and ample cushioning inside. 

I need something that will work well in very hot weather with minimal discomfort.

I also see full shirts that have bult in pads, should I consider one, and will it be too hot?


----------



## induction (Apr 12, 2010)

I've used RockGardn, TLD, 661 and POC pads. I am sold on the POC products. I have the Bone knee/shin guards and Bone Elbow guards for shuttle days and the Joints for days when I feel I need to wear something, but don't need the full on protection. I have thoroughly crash tested them and walked away every time good to ride again.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Just an update.

I ordered online from Amazon because my LBS have no good options.

Fox Launch *Sport *Elbow Pad (black) 2012
Fox Launch *Short *Knee Pads (black) 2012

Points I liked:
Solid Hard Shell Outer Barrier
Well Padded Inner Cushions
Breathable Materials
Covers the critical areas and has a discrete profile.
Straps for securing - therefore no requirement to remove shoes.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)




----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

Elbow and Knee pads are very important for bike riders and racers, if you want to buy elbow and knee pads just visit motorcyclemegastore.com Motorcycle MegaStore - Motorcycle Helmets, Clothing, Parts and Accessories and there you will find some great stuff.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (Aug 12, 2007)

induction said:


> I've used RockGardn, TLD, 661 and POC pads. I am sold on the POC products. I have the Bone knee/shin guards and Bone Elbow guards for shuttle days and the Joints for days when I feel I need to wear something, but don't need the full on protection. I have thoroughly crash tested them and walked away every time good to ride again.


I have the same question as the topic starter.
Find some POC stuff, nice but expensive !!! :eekster:


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I just picked up some POC VPD 2.0 Long Knee pads. They are awesome! They fit me perfectly, and best of all I forget that I am wearing them. That's how comfortable they are.


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't like full forearm protection. I've found the Fox Launch Pros stay in place, if you get them small enough. I even wear them on 20+ mile rides when I know the descent can get gnarly. I also use the Fox Launch Pro knee/shins, but on multi-mile uphills, I'll take them off and strap them to my pack. I wore both of these for the entire ride of the Whole Enchilada, and bring them with me when I do descents off the Monarch Crest trail, and other long rides. They pedal very well and stay in place, while not being too hot. You will get sweaty (unavoidable with any pad), but you won't get too hot.

I've tried 661 Kyle Straits and EVOs, POC VPDs and Bones, Fox Launch (non-pros), and these were the best fit and most comfortable by quite a bit. The POC Bones were really fiddly, especially the knees. The POC VPDs, despite being malleable, are not anywhere near as comfortable as the articulated plastic cups in the Fox Launch Pros. They're good, but not in the same league of comfort.

Oh, they don't look like it, but they both are hard-shell protection (but have a very tough cloth exterior). The Fox Launch (non-pros) legs are really good too, but I preferred the wrap-around calf protectino of the pros for when you go down on your side.

I've crashed in these dozens of times into rocks and never had a problem with them moving around or not protecting me.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Ok, so to update.
I do not like the Fox elbow and knee pads I ordered (not the launch pro)
I do not like the TLD knee pads I ordered (5400)
Neither are very comfortable to me.

The TLD elbows are pretty easy to forget because they are comfortable and they offer good protection.
When riding in +100F hear though I could not wait to get the pads off, even though I was in shade the whole ride.

I'm sure I will buy more knee pads before the end of the season, questions is - which one's next?


----------



## KuKuKu (Sep 12, 2011)

Which TLD knee and ellbow pads did you order?


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

kukuku said:


> which tld knee and ellbow pads did you order?


tld kg 5400

I ordered too small of a size it seems, I think they would be good if I ordered the mediums not small. I'm 5'9 160.

I have actually fallen on them and never felt a thing, to my surprise they seem almost bullet proof against hard rocks hits.


----------



## KuKuKu (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'm also looking for the "perfect" knee and elbow pads and the tld kg 5450 and eg 5550 are my favourites - regarding what I've red about them. They get good reviews at chainreactioncycles.com. I was able to try on the fox launch pro in a shop, but they didn't fit me (they only come in two sizes) and felt a bit bulky.


----------



## Mack-tiger (Feb 9, 2012)

I use race face dig knee, and they are ok, you can pedal uphill comfortable and still protective in case you taste the ground


----------



## waterGoon (Jun 13, 2009)

Im in the market for knee pads. I've tried on the POC vpd knee and liked em in the store. I havethe 661 Kyle straights and the elastic stretched out super quick. Does anyone know anything about the bluegrass eagle products? Can't find anything in the US.


----------



## g3rG (Aug 29, 2009)

I wear the Rock Garden Landing Zone knee/shin and elbow/forearm guards through the summer in Arizona. I own the POC bone guards, but they absolutely do not ventilate! I can wear them in the winter, but not when the ambient temps go over 70F. Also the POC arm guards have poor strap placement, so they will easily stretch out and act as a scoop for dirt, rocks, and f'king cholla pods! Believe me, you haven't lived until you have tried to remove a cholla pod that is acting as a hard link between your forearm and your pad. That said, their gear is very high quality, and I will try the new VPD2 guards. I love my POC cortex flow helmets.

I wear the LZ arm guards on the uphill half of my ride, then add the leg guards for the fun half of the ride. The Landing Zone leg guards are not comfortable for long arduous climbs. I am not sure that anything is.

Oh, I spent 50 bucks on a set of G-Form knee guards. They are, um, better than nothing. Better with an abrasion resistant layer over them. Just the ticket for XC rides over abusive terrain.

gerG


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

I just wanted to share my experience so far with both the 661 KS and POC 2.0 VPD Knee pads.
I purchased the KS' on sale a few months ago and have been very pleased with them. They were a little snug on one leg for some time, but some fine-tuning solved that and they proven to be 3 hr. comfy no prob.
I have put them to work twice and the only damage I sustained was a top knee abrasion where the pad must have hit and tried to slide. It stayed fairly put, and the wound would have been likely much worse without them. I'll take an annoying scab over bashed patella anyday...

I just received the POCs today (after previously buying a too-small size) and I can't tell so far if it is a major improvement or not yet...They are certainly lower profile, but they already seem to breath less than the KS. They formed well to my knees - the knobiness no doubt helping keep them in place. 
I am ironically experiencing some tightness on the opposite leg now with these.

*Anyone else when getting brand new POC have some break-in issues?* The stretch fabric is more abrasive and pinchy to me than the KS material behind the knee right now. I'm really hoping the POCs relax a touch more. (I did make sure this is the correct size for me - at least for one leg!)
I like the profile and they seem to protect further down my shin than the KS, so I want these to work.
I'm nervous that a break-in attempt will leave them too scuzzy for a return...I guess we'll see.


----------



## JonnyScotti (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm wearing the Demon Dirt Davey Jones knee pads. I like them, stays put when they get sweaty, almost to the point that they're difficult to get off. Pretty comfy too and I hardly notice them even on a three hour ride. Just passing my experience along.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Ghost, exchange for a larger size before you abuse them.
They tightness will only hurt worse as you ride, not looser.


----------



## GhostRing (Feb 29, 2012)

schristie11 said:


> Ghost, exchange for a larger size before you abuse them.
> They tightness will only hurt worse as you ride, not looser.


Well, some good news!
I did 20 miles with them yesterday (10 up/10 down) and they behaved much better 
than my intitial concerns lead me to believe they would.

I found the max tightness I was experiencing doesn't naturally occur during my pedal stroke.
(I think I was flexing my thighs way more during early test). The material does occasionally bunch, but a quick tug is a small concession for protection. Nothing chaffed during ride.
I found the individual strap tension is more particular than the KS' though.

High temp was 91F and I did notice some small rubbing/squeaking noises every so often from my knee and inner material, but no discomfort. Breathabilty was decent. I left them on for at least 4 hours, and while damp underneath, not clammy or - more importantly, not slippery.
They stayed in place the whole ride. I also attribute that to a well-adjusted calf strap.

I look forward to some more miles with these and will share anything of interest.
I'll also try to keep any posts a little less long-winded.


----------



## F2a (Aug 20, 2012)

I am using POC VPD 2.0 pads and I find them very comfortable and the protection great. Only issue is I love to washout and the elbow pad will ride up the arm. However, I think that will happen with every elbow pad.


----------



## verdugomountainlocal (Aug 25, 2012)

Check out the stuff from Kali protectives. Very comfortable to ride in and they look cool too.


----------

